# Wer verkauft mir Webspace + Domain?



## benija (6. Januar 2008)

Hi! ich suche jemanden, der in der lage ist, mir Webspace und eine .de Domain zu verkaufen. Wenn möglich billig! Habt ihr da ne ahnung, wo man des bekommt? oder habt ihr womöglich selbst n server und bietet webspace an?


----------



## ink (6. Januar 2008)

Kommt drauf an für was du den Webspace brauchst + wieviel usw...
Hier mal n paar Links die dir weiterhelfen könnten:

Webspace:
http://www.free-webhosts.com/
http://forum.chip.de/webspace-webserver-webhosting/kostenloser-webspace-160515.html

.de Domains:
http://domainunion.de/
http://www.denic.de/de/

Peez


----------



## Gumbo (6. Januar 2008)

Domainnamen kannst du nur bei bestimmten Registrierungsstellen registrieren. Für de-Domains ist das die Denic eG.


----------



## benija (6. Januar 2008)

Also so n free webspace habe ich ja schon, weiß aber nicht wie gut der wirklich ist...

denk ihr so free space ist genau so gut wie bezahlter space? 
Mein anbieter ist byethost31.com
habt ihr erfahrungen damit?

Wie mache ich es dann, wenn ich mir nur eine domain kaufe, gibts da dann ne weiterleitung? und wieviel kostet das im Monat? kenn mich da zu wenig aus!


----------



## ink (6. Januar 2008)

Hmm, also die Frage nach Qualität kannst du dir selber beantworten 
Wenn du dir die Domain kaufst, verlinkst du quasi auf die Startseite (oder welche oder was  auch immer) im Webspace (kann man dann alles brav einstellen.
Wenn du dir bezahlten Webspace zulegst (ist oft auch schon ne Domain dabei), musst du entscheiden für was du den brauchst (zwecks Kosten/Nutzen, Traffic usw).

Its your turn


----------

